# Lindows



## nouser (28. Oktober 2002)

hi leute

wollte nur mal fragen ob jemand schon erste erfahrungen mit lindows gemacht hat?

wen ja welche -  lohnt es sich oder is es eher müll???

eure meinungen und eure kritiken sind gefragt - also haut rein jungs (und natürlich mädels)!


----------



## JoelH (30. Oktober 2002)

*hmm,*

*MÜLL*
Das ist nichts weiter als Linux mit installiertem wine, das kannste also aus dem Netz billiger haben, ausserdem geht mir persönlich die Lizenzpolitik von dnene auf den Sack. Für mich wirkt das so =>

*unix = frei und gut und schnell 
*indows = Kommerz und sonst nix.


----------



## damasta (30. Oktober 2002)

jo bloß finger weg davon !!!!!!
Wenn du was willst in sachen linux was leicht zu nutzen und zu installen is nimm suse und dann gehste halt ma auf holarse.net und suchst dir raus wie du wine installst.


----------



## Avariel (31. Oktober 2002)

Heißt das mit Linux + Wine funktionieren auch die ganzen Spiele, die bisher nur auf Win liefen?


----------



## JoelH (31. Oktober 2002)

*hmm,*

nicht alle, aber viele. schau bei http://www.holarse.net mal vorbei


----------

